# Grandads 1976/7 Omega Manual



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

I hope the following is appropriate for this forum.

In 1976 or 1977 my grandfather was given a gold, manual, omega dress watch by his company (HJ Heinz) for 20 years service. He gave it to me as a graduation present, however about 8 years ago it was stolen (and being the young and foolish boy I was I hadn't taken a note of things like reg numbers or even the model). I'm now in a position to replace the watch but given I don't now the specific model I'm struggling to track it down.

I've recently contacted both Heinz and Omega to see if they can tell me what the model of the watch might have been but neither have been very helpful.

I wonder if anybody on this site would be able to guess at the model/edition that it might have been?

The details I remember:

1976 or 1977

Omega

Gold (Grandad always said it was all gold but I'm not sure if that is true)

Manual

Date at the number 3 position (I think)

Numbers marked with simple lines

Had a plain dial but I can't remember the colour

Plain back

Shape: Circular

Black leather strap

I remember it was "elegant" not "chunky"

If you have any vague ideas about what it might have been I would really appreciate hearing them. I can then go and find pictures and I'm hoping at that point I'll have a eureka moment. Then all I'll have to do is track one down for sale.

Thanks for your interest.

Paul


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Paul

Unfortunately your description could be one of many watches that Omega did at the time. Here's a link to a site with old Omega catalogues, it might jog your memory and help in your quest.

http://www.old-omegas.com/

_(Mods please delete link if deemed inappropriate)_

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Oh and a warm welcome


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Thanks for the welcome and the info. Very useful.

Paul


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks to Gary's link I've found a picture of the watch.

http://www.old-omegas.com/pics/catuk77/p2425.jpg

Page 25 (righthand side), Watch a.

The catalogue has a number at the side of the watch BL 1325017 but doesn't provide a name or edition. I've tried to google the number and Omega but can't get any further, is this number significant?

Sorry to be a pain again, but any help in identification (so I know what to ask for) would be appreciated (also the best place to track one down and what it might cost me would be very useful).

Thanks in advance,

Paul

P.S. I've got a horrible feeling this website is going to cost me a fortune, some amazing watches being discussed/sold!!!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Not sure if you'll be able to find the exact same model, but it is a late 60's Omega De Ville.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Paul,

If you do a google search for omega 1325017 the very first link will take you through to an auction site with more details about the watch. Sorry I don't think I can just give you the link as it's for live auctioneers.

This is what it says about the watch which sold for Â£280

_OMEGA - a gentleman's 9ct wrist watch with silvered dial, gold coloured baton markers and date aperture. 17 jewels movement also marked 1030 38670987, case hallmarked London 1977 also marked 1325017. Fitted to an associated 9ct brick link bracelet with fold over clasp. Case measures 33.2mm.._

The 1030 bit refers to the movement number, i,e it's an Omega calibre 1030. Enter Omega cal.1030 into a search engine and you'll find out a bit more. Also enter it into ebay and tick 'Include title and description' box and do a world wide search.

Here's a link to some info about the movement.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...&Omega_1030

Hope this helps again.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a 1030 in stainless. I paid little for it and it keeps good time. Woman Belong Me likes it best of all in my collection so it gets a fair bit of wrist time. Good hunting. It will be well worth it.


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. Now just to track one down.

Paul


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Found it at a jewllers in Grimsby (my original description from memory was a bit flawed). When I saw it I recognised it straight away.

9ct gold case, Omega Gevene, manual with date, about 1975 but I've not taken the back off (and probably won't). After I'd agreed to buy it I got chatting to the jewller who told me it was the most common "presentation" watch from the late 60s to the early 80s (which would fit with my dates).

I got it without a strap and Roy supplied a new omega black leather strap :rltb: so it's just like new.

Here are some pictures, not up to the usual standard of the forum but thought I'd give it a go.



















Thanks to everyone who tried to help and special thanks to all of you for not telling me to [email protected] off with such a stupid question to start with!

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to hear that you managed to get another one, i know it will never be the same but im sure its a close alternative


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Good to hear that you managed to get another one, i know it will never be the same but im sure its a close alternative


Cheers, your right - but I still smile every time I wind it up or put it on


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent story. Pleased you have found one to replace the one that was stolen.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Paul Jones said:


> ... I still smile every time I wind it up or put it on


No you know why we come here....

Really pleased to hear you got this one, wear it in good health!


----------



## crosskeys45 (May 7, 2011)

Paul, I bought a watch yesterday at an auction - it is an Omega with the 1030 movement 9ct gold with date - on the back it has presented by H.J.Heinz and gives dates of 20yrs service 1957 to 1977 the name is Stratford.

Let me know if it is the same one.

Thanks



Paul Jones said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I hope the following is appropriate for this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

'fraid not. It was very thoughtful of you to mention it. It must be part of the same batch of watches. My grandad's surname was "Lowe" but given the nature of Heinz I suspect he would have known Mr Stratford.

Best wishes,

Paul



crosskeys45 said:


> Paul, I bought a watch yesterday at an auction - it is an Omega with the 1030 movement 9ct gold with date - on the back it has presented by H.J.Heinz and gives dates of 20yrs service 1957 to 1977 the name is Stratford.
> 
> Let me know if it is the same one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Crosskeys, just tried to PM you but realised you are not on the PM system yet. Could you email me at drpauljones at blueyonder dot co dot uk for an offline chat.

BW,

Paul


----------

